# Oct 29 Storm MA



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

First plowable storm of the season and it's October still can't believe it. I will take more pics when I go out in the morning. just took this one for now.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

Thumbs Up
oh yeah!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Sweet! can't wait till we have some here.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Lucky dog!


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Stay Safe!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm glad it's not me! Looks good on you though.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Man I can't wait for some White Gold. Have fun and be safe


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Didn't get that many pics today because my camera kept going dead. There are trees down everywhere blocking the roads half my towin is with no power luckly i still have mine. I have never seen it so bad like this. When I got to one of my lots this morning a huge tree fell blocking half of it so I had to plow around it good thing nobody was left there car there wher it had fallen.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

last two pics. I drove by an f350 today and a tree must have fallen on it and the roof of it got crushed definitely totaled.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*power ot in bradford*

My sistesr power is out also.They told her a couple of days before its up.Brother inlaw is on way down now with utility trailer.One of my Miller engine drives is headed up for Gen duty for awhile,diesel should go at least 16hrs on a tank, got 9500watt of aux.wesport.Enough for lights,electric hearter,fridge and cable tv.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

ADMSWELDING;1334325 said:


> My sister power is out also.They told her a couple of days before its up.Brother inlaw is on way down now with utility trailer.One of my Miller engine drives is headed up for Gen duty for awhile,diesel should go at least 16hrs on a tank, got 9500watt of aux.wesport


Adam, DPW called you to plow right? Any pics?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

DaveCN5;1334327 said:


> Adam, DPW called you to plow right? Any pics?


Yeah at 10 pm state called at 3 am got knocked off dpw 7:30 am state 9:30 am.Didn, t even snap any pics had my camera too sorryGot about 4"- 6"' of heavy s#$%!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics! That F250 looks bad!


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

x2, never seen a winter storm this bad. I'm in Chelmsford, most of the town is out too, my house as well, they are expecting power out for at least a few days to a week. here's a pic, saw this on almost every single road i was on throughout the whole night, note the power lines. just crazy.


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

looks like some heavy wet crap there. the kind of snow that i hate too push. i was sad cuz we didnt get any of that nor eastern' but i'd rather have none than 6" of that crap


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

ADMSWELDING;1334325 said:


> My sistesr power is out also.They told her a couple of days before its up.Brother inlaw is on way down now with utility trailer.One of my Miller engine drives is headed up for Gen duty for awhile,diesel should go at least 16hrs on a tank, got 9500watt of aux.wesport.Enough for lights,electric hearter,fridge and cable tv.


 yea Bill it's crazy around here half of my town is a total blackout. My brother got called in for the state last night at 7:00 and got called of at 7:00 this morning.



DrakeSa*****;1334675 said:


> x2, never seen a winter storm this bad. I'm in Chelmsford, most of the town is out too, my house as well, they are expecting power out for at least a few days to a week. here's a pic, saw this on almost every single road i was on throughout the whole night, note the power lines. just crazy.


yea it's crazy. half of westford is a total black out. Ive been driving around and its crazy how many trees and telephone lines that are down. My power is all run underground so I am lucky i still have it on but everywhere else has no power and doesn't look like its going to be back on for awhile. they already canceled Halloween which is crazy i still can't believe this happend in october lol.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like a wicked storm. I saw the snow on the radar. I am hoping that our snow holds off until Dec. Have fun with all the wet snow


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mossman381;1334794 said:


> Looks like a wicked storm. I saw the snow on the radar. I am hoping that our snow holds off until Dec. Have fun with all the wet snow


yea it was heavy wet cement which i hate. I was plowing a lot of water and i stll wasn't ready yet but i am glad that strom came couse i made some money berfore the winter actually starts payup. Hopefully the next strom will come closer to the end of november when it gets colder out and the ground strarts to freeze.


----------



## rusty3506 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like I moved back to NY to soon.. lol...


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

rusty3506;1335172 said:


> Looks like I moved back to NY to soon.. lol...


Haha how much snow did you end up getting.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

we supposedly got 8-9 inches in that, but I never saw more than 3-4 on the ground- it was like driving in a war zone trying to find unblocked roads to get to my customers. We were without power from 9am on the 30th until about 9pm last night.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

justme-;1335895 said:


> we supposedly got 8-9 inches in that, but I never saw more than 3-4 on the ground- it was like driving in a war zone trying to find unblocked roads to get to my customers. We were without power from 9am on the 30th until about 9pm last night.


yea I probably had about 7 on the ground at my house but then when i went over to my accounts there was only about 3 on the ground. it was crazy there were tress down every where.


----------



## rusty3506 (Jul 4, 2011)

No snow yet lol...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures.....you guys got more then we did....how did ur brother like the vee?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

tls22;1337603 said:


> Great pictures.....you guys got more then we did....how did ur brother like the vee?


Thanks. Actually I had more snow at my house than at my accounts. My brother has used a 9.5 ss exv before but he loves it. Now i can't wait to try it out haha.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I went out sunday morning to find a lotta snow and also even more trees and branches in my driveway and street! I used the plow to push the trees outta my driveway and the town hadnt been down my road yet, so i cleared a big tree outta the way too. My whole town had no power from Saturday night about 7pm till Wednesday at 4pm. My family and I bunked up in our 30' 5er to get some heat and hot water.


----------

